# So how many of you guys work for Domino's, Pizza Hut, Papa John's?



## k4ever (Oct 12, 2016)

Been looking for a forum or online discussion site where I can talk, share, and vent my experiences as a pizza delivery driver.

Me personally, I have worked in the pizza delivery business for maaaaany years, and do Uber/Lyft ocasionally (although I havent done rideshare since march).


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

It’s a great vocation. One of my life’s regrets that I didn’t take that career path more seriously as a youth


----------



## k4ever (Oct 12, 2016)

IthurstwhenIP said:


> It's a great vocation. One of my life's regrets that I didn't take that career path more seriously as a youth


Ignoring your sarcasm, of course this is not a career. But getting paid between $25 and $30 per hour for a job that requires basic skills, that is pretty good. I'm currently trying to finish my bachelor's degree, so until I land a job on my career's field, delivering pizzas it is for me.


----------



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

The big three really infuriate me as my roots come from developing delivery areas for these company stores and franchises. Guess how much they paid their deliver drivers in 1997? They paid them $5.25/hr. Now they pay them less MORE THAN 20 YEARS LATER. One store I worked with recently, franschisee wanted to pay drivers $4.50/hr when out on deliveries and minimum wage when in store. Many of these places have split pays and its ridiculous. If you are a small mom and pop pizza shop, then I understand. But a big corporate name like the big three, pay them at least minimum wage. Its an absolute insult to the delivery industry to pay your delivery drivers LESS than what you paid them 20 years ago. Then, to make it worse, add the delivery apps into the mix to give the drivers less work.

My contracts are lucrative for them but I would NEVER work for less than minimum wage as a W2 employee delivering food. You always lose money. Remember, you also need to maintain your car.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

IthurstwhenIP said:


> It's a great vocation. One of my life's regrets that I didn't take that career path more seriously as a youth


Its Like being SANTA CLAUS !

WITHOUT DEALING WITH ELVES & REINDEER SH* T !



The Jax said:


> The big three really infuriate me as my roots come from developing delivery areas for these company stores and franchises. Guess how much they paid their deliver drivers in 1997? They paid them $5.25/hr. Now they pay them less MORE THAN 20 YEARS LATER. One store I worked with recently, franschisee wanted to pay drivers $4.50/hr when out on deliveries and minimum wage when in store. Many of these places have split pays and its ridiculous. If you are a small mom and pop pizza shop, then I understand. But a big corporate name like the big three, pay them at least minimum wage. Its an absolute insult to the delivery industry to pay your delivery drivers LESS than what you paid them 20 years ago. Then, to make it worse, add the delivery apps into the mix to give the drivers less work.
> 
> My contracts are lucrative for them but I would NEVER work for less than minimum wage as a W2 employee delivering food. You always lose money. Remember, you also need to maintain your car.


ANY DECENT DRIVER
ISNT WORRIED ABOUT THE " PAY".

ITS ALL ABOUT TIPS.

SOMETHING UBER NEVER FIGURED OUT !


----------



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> Its Like being SANTA CLAUS !
> 
> WITHOUT DEALING WITH ELVES & REINDEER SH* T !
> 
> ...


Base pay is important. Don't let them take advantage of you.


----------



## k4ever (Oct 12, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Its Like being SANTA CLAUS !
> 
> WITHOUT DEALING WITH ELVES & REINDEER SH* T !
> 
> ...





The Jax said:


> Base pay is important. Don't let them take advantage of you.


At the end what matters is how much a driver makes in total and on average at the end of the day. 
Say I get paid $3 per hour, and I worked 4 hours so that will be $12 for that day. Then on mileage and tips I made $100 that shift. You divide that last amount by the number of hours you worked and you get $25 per hour on mileage and tips, plus your $12. At the end you basically get paid $28 per hour. Of course you have to take into account how much gas and miles you put in your car, so one can even divide those $132 by how much mileage you used. That also will give you an idea how much gas you spent depending on the car you drive. 
There is many factors into knowing if delivering pizzas is good or not, depending on each individual, but for me its damn great.


----------



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

k4ever said:


> At the end what matters is how much a driver makes in total and on average at the end of the day.


You're right !! And you would make more if the big three didn'y pay drivers less than they did in 1997. Thats my point.


----------



## k4ever (Oct 12, 2016)

The Jax said:


> You're right !! And you would make more if the big three didn'y pay drivers less than they did in 1997. Thats my point.


Not really. I live in LA, so by law I get paid at least minimum wage. If I had to work in a place that pays less than minimum wage (like some restaurants where the waitresses rely heavily on tips), then of course I would consider even more all the factors I already mentioned. At the end is all bout the total income one gets, and how savvy a driver is to know if its worth it or not.


----------

